

AS HN: If I Write Code With My Brother Is That Brogramming? - thezach

So thinking about watching the detroit tigers play baseball tonight on the patio with my brother while were grilling and writing code....<p>is this Brogramming?
======
relfor
And the code y'all write: The Bro Code

~~~
thezach
I didn't expect any responses and a bunch of down votes... this made it worth
the 30 seconds of doing a stupid Ask HN

